# Karl Rogne needs our help!!!



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

*Karl Rogne Cancer fund. Please help.*

I found a awhile back that Karl Rogne a pro rider from Go Ride has cancer. The same type I had in 2001. I know what he's about to go through! It's going to wipe out his body and his bank account. Is there some way we can get a fund raiser going here? We have helped busted riders. This one is just ill. Thank You.

Michael Town
Sierra Aeromotive


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

you could set up a pay pal account for him and anyone on here who also has an account can make deposits. that would probably be the most secure way to do it.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> you could set up a pay pal account for him and anyone on here who also has an account can make deposits. that would probably be the most secure way to do it.


I would rather see a mod or site administration step in on that one. Maybe Kidwoo can whip something up. Business is real busy when the weather stinks. People don't fly their planes. I just don't have the time.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Someone set up the paypal deal and I'll send some money right over.

Lets all hope for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Bump...Sticky?


----------



## Off Street Only (Nov 22, 2005)

*damn it. Karl is a good man.*

maybe someone has some pull or connects with N*....i'm thinking benefit race or day or something? something.

positive vibes Karl!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

chico said:


> maybe someone has some pull or connects with N*....i'm thinking benefit race or day or something? something.
> 
> positive vibes Karl!


He kinda needs it NOW, and not seven months from now. But that is also a good suggestion.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i'd be willing to cut somethings out of my budget to give him a hand.. that has to be a huge downer.. I always liked go-ride when i lived out in utah. 

Maybe their shop can do a raffle for a frame or whatnot to help benefit.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Karl is a ripping rider, and a rad guy. If there was a legit account to send funds to, i would be down.


----------



## 02sedona (May 23, 2006)

this needs a bump to the top


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I talked to Scoot at Go-Ride yesterday, and he is in. I may organize a DH race here in Reno as a fund raiser next month. Kidwoo and I have touched bases, but still stuck in phone tag mode. Karl just needs to set up that paypal account so Scott and the rest of us can get the ball rolling. It has taken nearly seven years to pay off all the bills that came along with my treatment. Between the treatment, hospital stay, constant blood work I was almost 90k in debt. Yeah it sucks big time.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank god for the canadian health system!

With that said, I'll definitely be sending money his way.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you so much for the sticky. Kidwoo is working on a way to get an account set up. We will keep you posted. Kevin And Kat Sweet will also be doing a fund raiser raffle at Squaw Valley in the next few weeks.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got some sites I'm looking into that aren't paypal related. I know it's easy to use so having any donations made through a paypal account will be a must. I just don't like paypal holding important money.


For any of you tahoe/sac/bay area/reno guys, there will most likely be a night at one of the club/bars at squaw valley where we host a benefit evening. Maybe some ski/bike flicks and some music.....And DEFINITELY A RAFFLE. We've got a few people already willing to throw down some schwag but there should be a good amount of bike/ski/snowboard/stuff and some restaurant gift certificates to give away.

I can't even fathom the scope of people who Karl knows .....the guy has friends everywhere. If anyone reading this is a business owner and would like to contribute, just get in touch with me here.

And just to clarify, Karl is definitely NOT one these guys who goes out trying to be a professional sports athlete without insurance. This is no take care of the guy who can't be bothered to cover his a$$. He has insurance but as anyone who's gone through some serious medical ordeals knows........there's still going to be thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars he's responsible for.

I'll have something up here in the next few days.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

im in, and if theres a race or a gathering in tahoe im down for that too sounds like a good guy with life going rough


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

someone should organize a snow race here in the east


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

agreed on avoiding paypal - wouldnt they get a % of anything we donate?



kidwoo said:


> I've got some sites I'm looking into that aren't paypal related. I know it's easy to use so having any donations made through a paypal account will be a must. I just don't like paypal holding important money.
> 
> For any of you tahoe/sac/bay area/reno guys, there will most likely be a night at one of the club/bars at squaw valley where we host a benefit evening. Maybe some ski/bike flicks and some music.....And DEFINITELY A RAFFLE. We've got a few people already willing to throw down some schwag but there should be a good amount of bike/ski/snowboard/stuff and some restaurant gift certificates to give away.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*am i missing something*

where is the paypal site for karl?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

daisycutter said:


> where is the paypal site for karl?


It's coming.


----------



## _dw (Jan 20, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> It's coming.


Kevin, I'd like to help. Should I contact you or Scott? I'll be around tomorrow. Karl has always been great to me, a genuine guy. Gotta be there for him.

Dave


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

_dw said:


> Kevin, I'd like to help. Should I contact you or Scott? I'll be around tomorrow. Karl has always been great to me, a genuine guy. Gotta be there for him.
> 
> Dave


Thanks a bunch man.

Shoot me a pm.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Just got it set up.
Turns out all of the donation sites use paypal anyway so we're just going to have to deal with it.

Anything any of you guys want to kick down can be sent via paypal to

[email protected]

He's tired and he has no hair but apparently his sense of humor is still in tact.

Quick background. A group of us were riding late last november on a section of trail we all knew pretty well. Karl went pinning it into a section he'd ridden many times before but with the ground frozen and being a lot faster than normal got caught up over the front of his bike and faceplanted HARD. He broke his jaw, his right arm and tore up his face pretty badly. When doing some scans on his spine to check for any other damage, the radiologist noticed what turned out to be lymphoma around his heart. A few biopsies later, revealed early stage 2 non-hodgkins growth.........just in time for the holiday season.

He's been getting chemo at stanford once a month (two treatments now) which is essentially just an IV drip. He's rocking the mandatory mr clean hairdo and his energy levels are in the toilet. He's a great guy with one of the most positive attitudes on life I've ever met. You can hear the sincerity in his voice that there's no doubt he's going to beat this but with the medical insurance 'system' in this country being what it is, the financial side of this will kill him before any disease will. Again......he HAS insurance. This isn't the guy who doesn't cover his ass when going out racing professionally. This is an idea that dhtahoe, and some others came up with to help the guy out.

A heartfelt thank you for any of you who feel you can help him cover what insurance won't. He's already got bills piling up that are pretty ridiculous.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

will be sending some money as soon as i can.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Just shot some loot his way..


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't have a PayPall account or credit card, but I have cash... could I send a MO to an address?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Just donated.

Get well soon buddy!


----------



## Tattoo (Sep 19, 2006)

Let me know what needs to be done with regard to getting something going up at Squaw. Karl is a well loved member of the SVSS, and we'll pull it together to make sure we raise some funds up there to help him out.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Tattoo said:


> Let me know what needs to be done with regard to getting something going up at Squaw. Karl is a well loved member of the SVSS, and we'll pull it together to make sure we raise some funds up there to help him out.


PM Kidwoo. I'm out of town(no pun intended).


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

I battled Hodgkins Lymphoma last year with nearly one year of constant treatment and luckily made a full recovery. That was probably the most difficult thing I've ever done in my short 26 years. I can only imagine how Karl is feeling.

I'd be willing to donate photography services if you're putting on an event where proceeds from images go to Karl.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

Hope he wins the fight there should be a northern california fund raiser race organized


----------



## bagtagley (Jan 30, 2004)

woo, give my best to Karl. My wife just got done battling Hodgkin's Lymphoma, and I know first hand how difficult it can be mentally, physically and financially. It seems most of the non-Hodgkin's forms are also very responsive and treatable, so we'll be counting on a full recovery from Karl.

PS, you should post this "over there" as well. There's no shortage of good folks that'd be happy to help. I'll be sending something myself when I get paid.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

this is a great reason to prove that bikers arent mean people. ive read threads about people saying that they have people sterotype them because they ride bikes (specifically DJ/street) and they think were bad people in general. but this totally goes against all of that. a bunch of riders helping out another rider in need is the best thing ever! im only 16 and my mom is a single parent rasing 3 so i wont/cant donate  but i want to give props to all of you who have donated, and those of you who have had hodgkins lymphoma and recovered from it

lets all hope Karl makes a fast recovery, and a full one at that


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey so any status update. I am willing to pitch in a paycheck or so


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I donated - via paypal.
Keep this thread alive


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Damn I just found this out. Carl is certainly one of the good guys that doesn't deserve this.

Heal up quick dude, you'll be back on the bike in no time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Kevin,

Is this still the current thread on Karl? I haven't heard much lately. How is he doing? I have an idea for doing some matching on Paypal donations. Drop me a PM.

Scott


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

GO-RIDE steps it up!!!

Scott is my favorite human being on the planet right now.

http://www.go-ride.com/WSWrapper.jsp?mypage=kr_fund.html


----------



## sackupsports (Apr 8, 2008)

*Sack Up Sports may be willing to assist in efforts*

I work with Sack Up Sports, an extreme sports community focusing on grassroot efforts. We would b open to discussing how we might be able to ge the word out to assist with this effort. If someone who is heading this up will contact me I will see what I can do to help. Contact me at www.sackupsports.com/lucas. Cancer is common in my family, and have personally seen the difficulties that people and families 
Talk to Me
SackUpSports


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I am planning a benefit DH / Super D race in the near future. Looking at September 27& 28th in Reno, or maybe at Sky Tavern up by Mt. Rose. More than likely Reno.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

sackupsports said:


> I work with Sack Up Sports, an extreme sports community focusing on grassroot efforts. We would b open to discussing how we might be able to ge the word out to assist with this effort. If someone who is heading this up will contact me I will see what I can do to help. Contact me at www.sackupsports.com/lucas. Cancer is common in my family, and have personally seen the difficulties that people and families
> Talk to Me
> SackUpSports


Way to sack up. 

Just sent you some contact info.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

dhtahoe,

I am almost positive that I will be in Tahoe during time of the race. Would be more then willing to help out in anyway you might need me. Perhaps in a medical capacity if it is needed, or medical supplies? (not licensed in NV so have to check into that part of it but supplies np). Also will be in Tahoe last week of june as well if need help.

Btw were you at Santa Ynez races? I met a cool guy from Truckee who was racing there. I was watching DH..was wearing a Coyote Moon hat. Gave me some advice on places to take my wife riding in Tahoe.

Last thing...have you considered making the donations to Karl tax deductable by making it a charity? People often are more inclined to donate if they can deduct it from their taxes. Not sure process to do this..but is commonly done in similar situations. Karl sounds like a great guy.


----------



## superstock (Dec 7, 2004)

Just made Paypal donation.

I raced with Karl at some of the Nationals going way back to 99 in Mammoth. We both both made the podium and talked afterwards. He offered me a place to stay if I was ever to go riding in the Tahoe area! This is just another example of Karl's random generosity.

A super cool guy with a positive attitude and a ripping fast racer.

I wish him a full and speedy recovery.

Shaun


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Hay Woo, apologies for my ignorance I read ya update 15/2/08, I was just wondering whats the latest and how Karl is doing, I've just followed your link, interested in what stage hes at etc, Im still on the recovery road myself hence all the trouble Im causing online, so things are also tight right now otherwise I'd be on the PP, but I may be able to send something postal to keep him spirited from we NZ, let me know, PM or something I can fwd to you and you can pass on.

I know for me little things just helps the mental side allot goes on there people close and not so close can't dont understand esspecially when not in view 24/7 litle things unexpected often helped me through tough times and still do:thumbsup: man down no matter where! we gotta be strong for each other, so pass on the vibes!

Wish him well and hope he recovers soon!


Chur ta..


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Okie Dokie said:


> dhtahoe,
> 
> I am almost positive that I will be in Tahoe during time of the race. Would be more then willing to help out in anyway you might need me. Perhaps in a medical capacity if it is needed, or medical supplies? (not licensed in NV so have to check into that part of it but supplies np). Also will be in Tahoe last week of june as well if need help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support. No I was not at Santa Ynez. To busy building racing airplanes to go to out of town races anymore.


----------



## karlrogne (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, here I am, finally accepting the world of forums. I want to thank everybody for the words of support. I especially want to thank again those of you who contributed to my fund.
I finished my treatment 6 weeks ago and the hard part has started! My recovery is going well, I am relearning how to ride a bike!
Many of you may be curious as to the financial aspect of my situation, the bills are still there, and will stay with me for a while. I look forward to races, clinics, or other opportunities to connect with my biking community, have a good time and raise funds and awareness.
Thanks again
Karl


----------

